
Supreme Court chief sells Microsoft stock, then takes on case involving MS - cryoshon
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SUPREME_COURT_JUSTICES_INVESTMENTS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-02-04-03-23-50
======
booi
That sounds like the right thing to do?

